# Fenster über Menü schließen



## ak (24. Sep 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte über einen Menüeintrag "Schließen" das JFrame schließen. Jetzt habe ich noch einen Windowlistener welcher in der windowClosing-Methode etwas tut und dem Jframe zugefügt wurde. Das Problem ist jetzt, wenn ich das Frame über das Kreuz schließe, dann gelange ich in die windowClosing-Methode, wenn ich jedoch im ActionListener des Menüs das Fenster über dispose oder System.exit schließe, dann gelange ich nicht in die windowClosing-Methode. Wie kann ich mein 
Fenster schließen und in die windowClosing-Methode gelangen?


----------



## Beni (24. Sep 2004)

Mach doch sowas:


```
public class MyFrame extends JFrame{
  public MyFrame(){
    
    JMenuItem item = new JMenuItem( "Schliessen" );
    item.addActionListener( new ActionListener(){
      public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent e ){
        exit();
      }
    });

    addWindowListener( new WindowListener(){
      [...]
      public void windowClosing( WindowEvent e ){
        exit();
      }
    });
  }

  private void exit(){
    setVisible( false );


    [...] // irgendwas machen


    System.exit( 0 );
  }

}
```


----------



## ak (24. Sep 2004)

Na über eine Zwischenmethode ist das ja kein Problem ich würde das gerna aber direkt machen, dass ich über das Schließen des Fensters direkt in die windowClosing-Methode komme.


----------

